# "She kicks like a mule!"



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

If anyone has posted this already, I apologize.

If anyone ever asks you if you want to shoot a JDJ .950 made by SSK Industries, consider the info below and watch the video FIRST. The video shows the first weapon made; a prototype. It weighs 50 lbs. Two others were made which weigh 110 lbs each.

I have not verified these claims:
Bullet: 2400 grains
Bullet caliber: .950
Powder charge: 240 grains
Muzzle energy: 25,400 Ft/lbs
Muzzle velocity: 2,100 fps
Recoil energy: 277 Ft/lbs
Bullet cost: $40 EACH ROUND

She Kicks Like a Mule!


----------

